# Spacey Edit



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

CaP17A said:


> You liek spacey?!?! Edited this for a Strap'd Up contest. Tell me what you guys think


when you embed it you just use the numbers after the slash, not the whole vimeo link.



definitely a spacey edit ha


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> when you embed it you just use the numbers after the slash, not the whole vimeo link.
> 
> 
> 
> definitely a spacey edit ha


ah i gotcha. crobar always saving the day


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

dude you are a really polished rider. i can promise you that you are not far from getting to that next level. just keep learning and keep pushing.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Krato said:


> dude you are a really polished rider. i can promise you that you are not far from getting to that next level. just keep learning and keep pushing.


Thanks haha. Its me and 2 friends in the edit


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

nice edit - big up!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Liked to whatch it even though I'll never understand this kind of snowboarding  Usually, I get bored rapidly if whatching such vids (even though I appreciate the skills! (curling needs skills too)) but this one I watched till the end. The editing made it versatile. Good job


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

stan_darsh said:


> nice edit - big up!



thanks man




neni said:


> Liked to whatch it even though I'll never understand this kind of snowboarding  Usually, I get bored rapidly if whatching such vids (even though I appreciate the skills! (curling needs skills too)) but this one I watched till the end. The editing made it versatile. Good job


thank you! i was surprised how well it came out. made it really for fun and as a time killer so im happy with the result haha


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

CaP17A said:


> Thanks haha. Its me and 2 friends in the edit


ya you guys have been on yobeat a few times now. yall should hit me up if you ever head to summit/the epic resorts


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

and grats on getting on snowboardermag just now!!


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Krato said:


> ya you guys have been on yobeat a few times now. yall should hit me up if you ever head to summit/the epic resorts


I've been on a couple videos from Carinthia but this spacey edit just got posted this morning. Officially my first video on yobeat haha



Krato said:


> and grats on getting on snowboardermag just now!!


Care to link it? Snowboardermag is blocked at my school and I wanna see it when I get out


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 13, 2013)

Awesome edit man. Seeing park videos on this site is making me want to learn some basics at least


----------



## charles_r_cox (Oct 30, 2012)

nice edit...but i got to be honest that dude's song intro in the beginning took to long for me, BUT once he stopped talking and the music started I thought it was perfect. The editing, riding, and music was perfect.


----------



## DiggerXJ (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm not a park guy but I really liked this video. The edit kept me into it. Well done!


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Congratulations on your recent press!

Agreed; these park edits are inspiring. I enjoy watching the edits you post here. Great riding! 

I actually liked the informative narrative about quartz crystals, ha. It added to the spacey feel (and quartz is one of my favorite semi precious stones). 

Looking forward to seeing more from you!


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

CaP17A said:


> Care to link it? Snowboardermag is blocked at my school and I wanna see it when I get out


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

man you guys really suck at embeding hah,




Max Wharin – 2013 | Snowboarder Magazine

thats the video he ment to embed but it's the wrong max.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> man you guys really suck at embeding hah,
> 
> 
> thats the video he ment to embed but it's the wrong max.


We're not as advanced as you



EatRideSleep said:


> Congratulations on your recent press!
> 
> Agreed; these park edits are inspiring. I enjoy watching the edits you post here. Great riding!
> 
> ...


Thank you! haha I thought it was pretty cool



DiggerXJ said:


> I'm not a park guy but I really liked this video. The edit kept me into it. Well done!


Thank you much!



charles_r_cox said:


> nice edit...but i got to be honest that dude's song intro in the beginning took to long for me, BUT once he stopped talking and the music started I thought it was perfect. The editing, riding, and music was perfect.


How else would you learn about quartz? but thank you very much haha



Some Guy said:


> Awesome edit man. Seeing park videos on this site is making me want to learn some basics at least


Its fun once you get the hang of it!


----------

